# Blower fan runs constantly



## Delirious (Jan 13, 2006)

On my '97 Maxima (no climate control system) the blower fan runs at high speed in all four speed positions including the off position while the car is running. It will not turn off or change speeds even with the plug to the motor resistor unplugged! The only way to shut it off (beside turning the ignition to off) is to remove two 15Amp fuses. I have ruled out a motor resistor by tring a new one, could it be a blower motor relay? or is it the control unit with the knob? how to find out.  

:woowoo: 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 97sleeper (May 17, 2006)

open up the realay and check it


----------

